# Weird sound coming from under gearbox



## Ayyjay (Sep 20, 2010)

I just recently noticed a small what sounds like two pieces of metal clanging together whenever I shake the stick on my Altima. This occurs mainly if I'm in neutral and I just shake left and right, it doesn't do it or at least it isn't noticeable when in gear, but sometimes I can hear it a little bit between 1st and 2nd gear. Any ideas? :newbie:


----------



## techtalk (Jun 8, 2011)

Ayyjay,

The O-Ring seals on your Control Lever Assembly (the seals are illustrated as 34110W in this diagram) may have become worn out and is consequently causing some sort of unusual rubbing. 

On a related note, when was the last time that you changed the transmission oil on your Altima?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

sounds more to me like its the plastic pieces that sit on the fulcrum for the stick shift.


----------

